
Laser-pointing system could help tiny satellites transmit data to Earth - chmaynard
http://news.mit.edu/2018/laser-pointing-system-satellites-transmit-data-1214
======
kawfey
Meanwhile, a vast majority still use the amateur radio 70cm band to transmit
telemetry. One such cubesat is in hot water because it doesn't seem to be
following the non-commercial interests regulations.[0]

A laser system would be pretty neat, not having to worry about frequency
spectrum requirements and regulations, increasing bandwidth, and reducing
cost...until a cloud gets in the way.

[0] [http://www.amsat.org/pipermail/amsat-
bb/2018-December/070833...](http://www.amsat.org/pipermail/amsat-
bb/2018-December/070833.html)

~~~
myself248

      But now they only block the beam
      I can't download a kitten meme
      So many things I would have streamed
      But clouds got in the way

------
nomel
How do atmospheric disturbances appear to a system like this?

My naive assumption is that, at the macro scale, you will have a slowly
varying snaking path through the atmosphere, causing the beam position on the
ground to lazily move about. And, at the smaller scale, turbulence, spread,
and flicker within that beam (caustics?).

Does anyone have some insight?

~~~
bradleysmith
Google established 155mbps connection at about 100km from two free floating
balloons in 2016. I was on project and site for this launch, it was very clear
morning/day, and atmospheric clarity will certainly affects transmission.
These systems are built to recognize and mitigate for expected noise, but I'd
imagine atmospheric clarity is always a high-impact variable.

